# Hello,



## Mookandairin (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi, I thought I would introduce myself, my name is Danny. Ppl call me soda can Dan (Soda for short) it's a long story. Anyways, I thought I would introduce myself to you all and say hi.
HI.
I've been building stereo for a long time. I'm 46yrs old but recently moved into the compatition level of systems and it seems everything I know or should I say learned over the years is almost pointless lol.
I've got a 2002 Chevy S-10 Xtreme Blazer with an Orion HCCA 122 12" sub in a spec built ported box, and a Orion HCCA 50001 mono sub amp for the sub. (Matched) I'm running a separate battery, I had my alternator built up to 185A, I'm running (2) #2 welding cables (equivalent to 0/1 ga) grounded to the frame, a 1200 watt A/B class cheapo duel 4 ch amp for the mids and highs for the interior I will be buying a audiopipe capacitor for the voltage drop I seem to be having when I hit the 30 Hz zone on that humming ass bass I live so much.
Ya I am and have been a huge basshead all my life and now I have gotten my kids into the same thing. I build hot rods and have a 65 Chevy truck C-10. Twin turbo, 850 CSU blow thru carb, intercooler, with a TH-400 trans on a 12 bolt rear-ended. 
FAST CARS, FAST WOMEN, AND FAST FOOD. in that order summary me up for the most part lol
Thanks for having me.


----------



## marcus1033 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello and Welcome...


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

Welcome buddy


----------

